# Cute baby`s death.



## Jolynn (Oct 14, 2008)

[/img] 

Thats a picture of my dog that got put down. Well she was going to be but my parents never gav her a chance. and the shelter put her down and she didnt get a chance.


----------



## ElviGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jolyn271 [IMG]
> Thats a picture of my dog that got put down. Well she was going to be but my parents never gav her a chance. and the shelter put her down and she didnt get a chance. [img]http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/%%GRAEMLIN_URL%%/halosable_gif.gif


Huh?


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Huh?? I'm confused.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry, but I am confused, so this dog was actually never your dog? It was just a shelter dog you WERE going to adopt but you never got a chance to?


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing o.o
and I thought you posted that you were going to be getting a puppy next month?

It's the saddest thing when a dog is put down, though


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

I private Messaged I though she was getting a puppy
she was online but didn't answer I am also confused


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I think this was the dog she had BEFORE, and NOW she's getting her puppy.... 

Jolyn, if your parents gave up your previous dog to be killed in the shelter, what makes you think that your future pup won't share the same fate? What if your future pup is difficult to housebreak? Chews up your dad's expensive shoes? Eats your mom's pricey blouse? What if he barks incessantly? Or digs up the yard? Are you prepared to do what it takes to make sure that the fate that befell your previous dog will NEVER happen to your puppy?

I'm now quite concerned for the future of the puppy....

EDIT: If I'm mistaken and this was a dog you were going to adopt at the shelter but missed because the staff put her down, please accept my apologies for the above post. I also would like clarification.


----------



## Jolynn (Oct 14, 2008)

DianaM is right in the EDIT part


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry about the dog being put down. are you getting a puppy? where did you get your signature line " Life Without A Dog Is A Life 
Unfullfilled"


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Don't know how old you are, but it sounds like you wanted this dog and your folks said "no," and she was subsequently put down since no one else came forward to adopt her.

It's awful so many good dogs are pts, but consider, your parents may have simply been afraid - afraid for you - to adopt a dog 'with a history.'

If that's right, cut 'em a little slack.. 

Folks that turn over dogs to shelters are usually the real problem. Often they get a cute puppy and fall 'out of like' when the pup grows up.

Instead of being angry with your folks, learn and volunteer where you can and the loss of this dog will be the salvation of many others.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadsorry about the dog being put down. are you getting a puppy? where did you get your signature line " Life Without A Dog Is A Life
> Unfullfilled"


smarty pants!









On a more somber note, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jolynn (Oct 14, 2008)

when did i say i was mad at them?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSDOwner2008
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: doggiedadsorry about the dog being put down. are you getting a puppy? where did you get your signature line " Life Without A Dog Is A Life
> ...


what do you mean smarty pants and sorry for my loss????


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Jolyn271when did i say i was mad at them?


where did you get that signature line from "LIFE WITHOUT A DOG IS A LIFE UNFULLFILLED"???????


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadwhat do you mean smarty pants and sorry for my loss????


the smarty pants comment was to you, sorry for your loss (as i'm reading it) is to the OP...



> Originally Posted By: doggiedadwhere did you get that signature line from "LIFE WITHOUT A DOG IS A LIFE UNFULLFILLED"???????


 here perhaps


----------



## Jolynn (Oct 14, 2008)

OMG YOU PEOPLE!!!Over think EVERYTHING!!! I saw that frome somen one and i thought its should how happy one can be with a dog!!!! That does not mean im mad at my parents!!


----------



## Jolynn (Oct 14, 2008)

FORGET THIS!! I quite!!! JUST BE CAUSE I PU THAT SIGNATURE DOES NOT MEAN I HATE MY PARENTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BYE FOREVER


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Let's just let this pass, please, with us adults as well as with Jocelyn. Thanks!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i still don't understand the smarty-pants comment. the "LIFE WITHOUT A DOG IS A LIFE UNFULLFILLED", when i joined the forum
i thought i was being original with that quote. ummm, when did Majestic start using it??? Majestic has very nice dogs.


> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: doggiedadwhat do you mean smarty pants and sorry for my loss????
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Jolyn271OMG YOU PEOPLE!!!Over think EVERYTHING!!! I saw that frome somen one and i thought its should how happy one can be with a dog!!!! That does not mean im mad at my parents!!


when i asked you where did you get quote, "LIFE WITHOUT A DOG IS A LIFE UNFULLFILLED", i thought you were quoting me without giving me credit for the quote. as Camerafodder showed me someone else (Majestic Kennels) was usuing that quote. i thought i was being orginal but someone else with a great mind thought of it first, i quess. no one here is implying you're angry at your parents. meanings get lost when people write and when people read what was written. don't quit. no one here wants you to quit. so come back,







, sorry you feel this way. (now i have to come up with another great quote).


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedad
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: GSDOwner2008
> ...


I was joking, you both had the same signature, I thought you were joking too. The sorry for your loss was for Jolyn, it was on a seperate line, next time I will directly address the person so no one will get confused.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSDOwner2008
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: doggiedad
> ...


 i thought i had come up with the next great dog quote, LoL, i guess not. Camerafodder showed me that Majetic Kennels uses that quote. i think they stole it from me, LoL.
"LIFE WITHOUT A QUOTE SUCKS"

"LIFE WITH A QUOTE THAT YOU THOUGHT WAS ORIGINAL IS PLAGIARISM"

"LIFE WITH A QUOTE THAT MAJESTIC KENNELS PROBABLY QUOTED FIRST SUCKS BECAUSE I'M NOT RECOGNIZED FOR THE QUOTE"

"LIFE IS TO SHORT FOR ME TO TRY TO THINK OF ANOTHER GREAT QUOTE AT THIS MOMENT"

"LIFE IS LoL AT ME FOR NOT HAVING A QUOTE"


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Lol


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

How about just "Oh S**T" ? Seems to be my quote lately! (Or perhaps, Boy that was dumb! That comes to my tounge pretty quickly as well!) Hmm, new tag line for me!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Should this thread be moved? It is in the Loving Memory section...


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

I don't know... Is there a way to separate the thread?


----------

